# Transferring AGS goats to ADGA?



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

If an only ADGA breeder buys kids from a breeder who only registers with AGS......can those AGS applications be sent to ADGA and the kid registered with ADGA at its Purebred status?? This has come up in talking with another breeder and I had never thought about it before. I was thinking that you could register with both registries, but maybe I am wrong? Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I believe they take AGS but not NDGA


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes they take AGS. Vicki


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

Ah! Thank you, that is what I was hoping. I couldn't find the info on either website.


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

You need to complete an ADGA application for registry, using the information on the AGS certificate of Registry, and then send the ORIGINAL AGS certificate into ADGA along with the ADGA Application for Registry.

ADGA will return your AGS certificate.

Now if the AGS tattoo has already been taken by an ADGA member, you may need to add a digit, or another tattoo (in the tail, etc). When I was registering my AGS Nigerians into ADGA, I always called the office and asked about the tattoos before I submitted the application, so I could make any needed changes.

Ken


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

Odeon said:


> You need to complete an ADGA application for registry, using the information on the AGS certificate of Registry, and then send the ORIGINAL AGS certificate into ADGA along with the ADGA Application for Registry.
> 
> ADGA will return your AGS certificate.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that is very helpful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Emily posted this for me. I still have a couple questions. The goats in question are two dec. born nubian doelings. I bought them knowing the breeder (NOT Emily ) was needing to play catch-up on her papers (for sire & dam).... I know the breeder & have purchased adga reg. purebred nubians from her, in the past.. so I was fine waiting. I found out yesterday that she has decided to quit reg. ADGA and transfer her goats to AGS (including the not yet adga reg. parents of my recently purchased kids) SO.... I'm going to guess that I will NOT be getting papers for already individually registered does, but AGS reg. applications on both... Will I have to join AGS to reg. the two, so that I will have their AGS certificates of Registry to send in? Will I simply use the normal ADGA reg. application to transfer the doeling to ADGA (will that involve having to get this breeder to sing the ADGA applications?) I'm just crunching numbers to see how much it's going to end up costing in reg. fees/transfer fees/ memebership fees to AGS (hopefully not, since I have no desire to be a AGS memeber LOL)... sorry for all the questions. Tried calling ADGA, but keep getting a busy signal. ((oh, just one to be really sure of one more thing. Once they are AGS reg & transferred to ADGA will they still have their Purebred Nubian status?)) :help
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## D Bar J Acres (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi, I can answer some of your questions I think. I use AGS for my Nigerians as I like the registry better, but will be doing LA this year, so had to finish moving some of my nigies over into ADGA. You will have to register your kids thru AGS first. To be a AGS member is $20 and then your reg. fees are $4.50 for does or $7 for bucks. If you just register and don't join as, as may be better for you, it's $10/doe and $14/buck for registering. Then when you get your AGS certificates, copy them and keep the copy for yourself, send the original certificate and an ADGA application into ADGA. It's $11 before 4/1 and $12 after 4/1 to re-register AGS goats into ADGA.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

thank you!! that's the exact info I needed.. :biggrin
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use AGS for my Nigerians as I like the registry better, but will be doing LA this year, so had to finish moving some of my nigies over into ADGA. 
.............

Some?

I can tell you that nothing irritates me more than reading stuff like this. You want to use our registry to first LA a small portion of your ND, which the whole point of the LA program is to LA all of your goats who are under 6, who are milking etc...not hide out some so you only LA some of them. Plus you want to use our programs but prefer AGS? Why? For their NOT having programs?

As someone who faught really hard to get Sables and ND into ADGA, in fact so much so that I lost my seat on Breed Standard because the chair was so pisssed at me and Pat Hendrickson for always decenting and always fighting them with the 'rules' not what they felt or thought, and finally persuading with the help of Donna Palmer to get a herd book through. And then we have to listen on forums about how you feel like unwanted step children and then in reality your only registering those goats in your herd so you can use ADGA for programs. Your not paying your fair share in registration fees. It will make other breeds (mini lamanchas) have a much harder road to hoe when we ask for our herdbook.

LA ing only your best does isn't even giving you the information the program is about, other than giving you some 90's etc to market on your website. Seeing the progression of the 85 FF to the 87 2nd freshener to the 89 3rd and the 91 4th...and her dog of a mother who aprpaised 82 which you improved with a really good buck with other great daughters in your herd is what the LA program is for. Vicki


----------



## D Bar J Acres (Nov 5, 2007)

Vicki, before you jump on my @ss, please read I said I need to FINISH MOVING SOME of my goats to ADGA. The key word is FINISH. I didn't use ADGA for two years and had 2 goats to register thru ADGA yet so I can get my whole herd that is eligible LA'd. Thanks for accusing me of hiding crappy goats.

I don't show, and AGS is a heck of a lot more user friendly than ADGA in my opinion. I tried to go thru AGS for classification, but I either would have had to a) drive to the closest classifer in Indiana or b) pay for him to come up here. It's cheaper for me to go back thru ADGA and use their programs and registry as well.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry Jenny I obviously didn't read it the way you intended it. Vicki


----------



## D Bar J Acres (Nov 5, 2007)

Thank you Vicki. 

Susie, glad I could help!


----------

